# Wix/Napa Gold oil filter



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

i have not


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

With the introduction of a dedicated oil filter from AMSOIL, I see no reason for anyone to continue with WIX. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113...a15k35-15-000-mile-oil-filter-gen1-cruze.html


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Tomko said:


> With the introduction of a dedicated oil filter from AMSOIL, I see no reason for anyone to continue with WIX.
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113...a15k35-15-000-mile-oil-filter-gen1-cruze.html


My car will never see a amsoil filter or amsoil oil. No need to IMO. My $18 Pennzoil Platinum and a $3 wix filter will never cause a issue with my car.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I use genuine GM AC DELCO oil filters on my 1.4 Chevy Sonic. I purchased a 12 pack from Rock Auto. Every 3rd oil filter change I replace the oil drain plug o ring. Never had any oil related issues or leaks. 72,000 miles and the oil consumption is as tight as the day I bought the car. I just switched over to Amsoil OE motor oil from Mobil 1 extended. The price difference is vrtually nil but Amsoil is a better oil product.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jremeee said:


> Have any of you noticed that the Wix/Napa Gold oil filters have “redesigned” the OEM style oil filter on the 1.4? It has a rubber o-ring on the bottom of the filter instead of that felt donut thing. Plus some kind of anti drain back valve in the top? I noticed because I can get my them Napa Gold filters for $3 and when I opened the box it had a sheet of paper saying they have been resigned from the OEM style. Anyone?


There are two oil filters being used on the genI 1.4. The one you have been using is for the Hengst oil filter housing. The other filter for the other filter housing supplier (I don't know who that supplier is) will have a spring loaded drain back valve as you describe. This second design started appearing on 'some' of the genI 1.4's found in the Sonic, Trax, and the Buick version of the Trax with the genI engine. The Buick has a optional version of the 1.4 and it is a genII engine with stop start and a spin on oil filter.

Anyways, I believe you have the incorrect filter for your engine.....you described the Hengst version in the beginning of your post.....PF2257G is the GM part number.

Get back to us with your findings.....I believe that if you could even get that filter to fit it could cause harm.

Rob


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Robby said:


> Jremeee said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you noticed that the Wix/Napa Gold oil filters have “redesigned” the OEM style oil filter on the 1.4? It has a rubber o-ring on the bottom of the filter instead of that felt donut thing. Plus some kind of anti drain back valve in the top? I noticed because I can get my them Napa Gold filters for $3 and when I opened the box it had a sheet of paper saying they have been resigned from the OEM style. Anyone?
> ...


It looks like a redesigned factory filter. I don’t believe I have the wrong filter installed in my car. Here’s pics.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I can't see any pictures, but there are indeed two different filter assemblies used on the 1.4, there's the black external cap, felt ringed no spring Hengst made units, and there's the brown external capped, spring equipped UFI made filters. They aren't interchangeable. Without being able to see your pics I can't be sure what you have. The ACD Hengst filter is PF2257G, ACD UFI filter is PF2263G


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I can't see any pictures, but there are indeed two different filter assemblies used on the 1.4, there's the black external cap, felt ringed no spring Hengst made units, and there's the brown external capped, spring equipped UFI made filters. They aren't interchangeable. Without being able to see your pics I can't be sure what you have. The ACD Hengst filter is PF2257G, ACD UFI filter is PF2257G


It is a Napa Gold 7674


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I can see the pics now.....looks like napa re-invented the AC. I cannot make the instructions large enough for my old eyesight but I am assuming napa is explaining the difference.
Anyways, GM has not changed the design of the filter. The anti drainback is built into the base of the housing of the Hengst type so it almost looks like you have two drainbacks if using the filter pictured.

Interesting find......but I don't vary from original equipment on my own stuff.

Rob


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Well it’s just a WIX filter in a Napa box. Even on rock auto looking at WIX it shows exact pictures as the Napa. I’ve put a couple hundred miles on it with no issues.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > The ACD Hengst filter is *PF2257G*, ACD UFI filter is *PF2263G*
> ...


Sorry, fixed. The brown capped filter is the UFI version with bypass built into filter and is PF2263G


----------

